
LG’s Solar-Powered E-Book Reader  - newacc
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/lgs-solar-powered-e-book-reader/
======
electromagnetic
For all the talk of E-Books replacing real books, I've seen the opposite being
true. E-Book sales have actually been directly attributed to increasing sales
of real books, which IMO kind of defeats itself if it's really supposed to be
the replacement to books.

Market data suggests that anyone who buys an E-Book appears to croon for the
feel of paper.

~~~
cgray4
Market data may suggest it, but it's not my experience. I've had an ebook
reader for about a year now, and I can say that I have read many more books
because of it. They were, however, almost all digital. The only times that I
have read paper books have been when they were gifts.

I think that having nicely-typeset public-domain books for free is a major
advantage of ebook readers that naysayers often overlook. (And while I'm at
it, please don't tell me about the smell of books. My ebook reader has a very
nice leather cover that smells great.)

~~~
throw_away
<http://smellofbooks.com/>

